# Roll please!!



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, let's get this started! I was out riding in Woodside this weekend and drove home down foothill. I came across hundreds and hundreds of riders. And that's just the south bay in early season, I hear the North bay, East bay and other areas are huge meccas of riding as well. Where are you at and what are your favorite rides? What's your Old La Honda time?

Who:
Francis aka 'francois' riding a Colnago CT1. Been riding for 3 years and am based in Saratoga.

Where:
You'll most often find me along the Foothill Expwy artery. From home, I'll do Stevens creek reservoir, Montebello or Pierce. On weekends, I'll make my way to Woodside, Portola Valley

Last year I discovered the Spectrum ride and the Valley ride. I can't believe how many fast riders there are! Riding with Dylan Casey and Eric Wohlberg in the Valley ride is surreal.

Favorite climbs are the lane-and-half roads of Old La Honda and Kings Mountain road. I started last year climbing OLH in 27 minutes. Got it down to 21.5 mins by the end of the season. I better see some 20s this year.

Favorite loops, Old La Honda - Alpine - Page mill is awesome. Old La Honda- Pescadero-Stage-Tunitas Creek is breathtaking. The Mt. Hamilton climb never disappoints.

Goals: race Sea Otter road race, try Mt. Diablo, ride in Marin.

What about y'all??

francois


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Who:
Jed Peters, aka Jed Peters. Riding an IF steel bike. Been roadie riding for year and a half. Never thought I'd do it, but I like it.

Where: Sacramento Area. Found on the flats, usually on the Am. River Bike Trail, Airport Loop or Elk Grove-Sac (South River Road). Sometimes ride hills. When I have to.

Favorite Climbs: Not. But the ones in Tuscany last year were great, becasue they were gradual. Probably the Sassetta Climb in southern Tuscany.

Goals: Move up to 4. (7 more races!)


----------



## PmbH (Sep 4, 2003)

*You're right in my neighborhood*

You're right in my neighborhood!

But there's so many riders out here though, I'm not even gonna say, "maybe we've met on the roads"... That might be a longshot... 

Who:
Pete, south-bay.

Where:
Montebello, Page Mill, or Kings Mountain usually. Or riding the back-roads of Cupertino/Los Gatos/Monte Sereno/Saratoga if it's a sub-2k ft. day. 

Favorite climb is Montebello. 45 min on a road bike, or add 10 min for the MTB.

Favorite loops, up Page Mill, down Montebello, if on the cross bike and ride the dirt section. Otherwise up Kings Mtn, down 84, up Tunitas, back down is a favorite. McKean/Uvas too... Getting more into the Santa Cruz area - Black, Bear Creek, Zyantte, Summit, etc... Also doing the "no big climbs" loop of San Jose to Mt Eden/Pierce/Villa Montalvo/Los Gatos/Kennedy/Campbell/ back to SJ.

Goals: Get into B-class cross next season. Do Tierra Bella and Sequoia centuries, and do a late-season 200k. 

I'll be on the lookout for your CT1!!!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Who:
Janet - riding the funky looking blue Terry Classic.

Where:
Palo Alto, Los Altos Foothills or down by the resevoirs - Calero, Uvas etc.


Favorite climbs are the ones I can do! 

Favorite loops, Burrito run, Almaden to Morgan Hill via the reservoirs. If I'm feeling good back by way of Willow Springs.

Goals: Get back into shape, ride the AIDS/LifeCycle, 60 mile Holstein in Marin, and maybe Mt. Hamilton. (Or maybe next year.....  )


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

*Ride everywhere!*

PseuZQ: on a silver OCLV with Ksyrium Elites, white Ghisallo helmet, silver Sidis, usually wearing Briko sunglasses. I will never, ever care if you grab my wheel, and if I don't wave or say hi it's probably only becuase I didn't see you or am nearing a bonk or something. 

Favorite rides: Depends on my mood and the weather. Do the Woodside/Pescadero/Tunitas run a lot. Also like to ride in West Marin, and the East Bay. 
Like Diablo, Morgan Territory, and a Livermore/Corral Hollow/Patterson/DelPuerto Canyon loop. Like the Hamilton century loop going both ways. Also like the Napa/Berryessa area and did a nice ride last fall from Pope Valley to Lower Lake and back...may head up there this weekend. 

Don't even get me started on riding in the Sierra and the desert!!

We should have a secret handshake or something....


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Who:
Travis South Bay riding a Giant TCR1 Carbon

Favorite Climb:
Usually do highway 9 to the top once a week I love the downhill

Favorite Loop:
The Woodside, 84, Stage, Tunitas, Kings loop. 

OLH time is 18-23 minutes depends on how fresh I am.

Goals:
To be a cat 4 by the end of the year. 5 more races to go.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Hello from across the valley*

Who: Rick, North SJ on a Colnago C-93
Where: Eastern Santa Clara foothills, South Valley
Favorite climbs:Mt. Hamilton-Quimby Rd. loop
Favorite loop: Bici ride loop SJ to Morgan Hill via backroads, Calaveras to Sunol loop.
Goals: Just keep riding


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Jed Peters said:


> Who:
> Jed Peters, aka Jed Peters. Riding an IF steel bike. Been roadie riding for year and a half. Never thought I'd do it, but I like it.
> 
> Where: Sacramento Area. Found on the flats, usually on the Am. River Bike Trail, Airport Loop or Elk Grove-Sac (South River Road). Sometimes ride hills. When I have to.
> ...



I live in Sac as well. near the corner of Auburn-folsom rd and Douglas Blvd. some climbs you may want to try are Indian Hill, ridge rd, and the long heartbreaking climb of foresthill rd.. The ride around folsom lake is a tough one, 5300 feet of climbing in about 54 miles. I also ride the american river parkway in the early season, look for me on a red- blue waterford or a soon to be painted green-yellow IF crown jewel.. perhaps we could get toethr for a ride..


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> I live in Sac as well. near the corner of Auburn-folsom rd and Douglas Blvd. some climbs you may want to try are Indian Hill, ridge rd, and the long heartbreaking climb of foresthill rd.. The ride around folsom lake is a tough one, 5300 feet of climbing in about 54 miles. I also ride the american river parkway in the early season, look for me on a red- blue waterford or a soon to be painted green-yellow IF crown jewel.. perhaps we could get toethr for a ride..


Done 'em all, thanks Rob.

Look for me in an MTBR.com kit, or my wife in a Velo Bella kit. There's two Bellas in our area....so she's bound to be one of them.


----------



## Folsom Cyclist (Feb 22, 2004)

Who:
Walter. 2004 Madone, 1970's Rossin Record Based out of Folsom, California I have been riding since I can remember

Where:
American River bike trail, Salmon Falls to Coloma, Placerville etc etc I love cycling the Foothills...

Favorite climbs: 
Mormon Immigrant Trail, 23 miles up up and more up... Janesville Grade Rd outside of Susanville, 5 miles of pure hell...

Favorite Loop: 
Chester near Lake Almanor to Susanville, Janesville Grade to Antelope Lake to Greenville then back to Chester.. about 135 miles or so...

Goals: To ride the Alps stages of the Tour in July then off to Italy for a week


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Ride in Marin*

Who:
Mike Euritt

Where:
Live in Marin, Bike the entire north bay from Eureka to SF and some around Napa and Sacramento too. you Sacramentans (my home town ), look for me on the first Saturday ride along the American River Bike Path with the SacBent's

Favorite loops, 

Tiburon/Paradise Loop, China Camp, Nicassio Reservoir, Mt Tam, Napa Valley and Wine Country around Healdsburg. Ferry from Larkspur to SF then ride home, or for something different, ride down and sail back.


Goals: 4000 miles this year, including Clear Lake, Lake Tahoe, Great Western Bicycle Rally, Tour of the Lost Coast, Tour de Palm Springs, and Sea Otter and maybe Seattle to Portland. Several overnight tours are planned, including here to Santa Cruz/Monterey. May do my first double this year

I ride funny bikes usually, regular bikes occasionaly, but usually I am on one of my many recumbents, including a three wheel tandem that sometimes has a two wheel trailer for touring.

FAVORITE CLIMB, Mt Tam, Franz Valley Rd in Napa/Sonoma, and the Marshall Wall. Looking forwad to going up Diablo this year.


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

WHO:
Frank - (retired at age 54 believe it or not!) I've been riding road bikes for about 8 months now. Wanted something that would keep me in shape without wrecking my knees running. I started by buying a pretty blue & yellow Litespeed Sirius from Gary at Bici bikes, and then my wife got me a TREK 5900 UL for a birthday/Xmas present. I love to ride 'em both. I always wear a red white and blue US Postal Giro helmet.

WHERE:
I live in the Almaden Valley of San Jose, and my usual ride is around the Calero, Chesboro, and Uvas resevoir areas (all located in the Southern part of the Santa Clara County). 

However, after seeing the Palo Alto Bike Shop website listing a lot of rides up that way, I've been going up there and doing some exploring of their listed "Loops". What a beautiful area, except for Hwy 92, where I came way too close to getting squished by a big rig.

Recently, I've been trying my hand at some local climbs...Hwy 9 to (Saratoga to Skyline), King's Mtn., Metcalf Rd, and Hicks Rd. The climbs really give me a feeling of acomplishment and seem to improve my overall stamina. 

GOALS:
My general goal is to continue getting retirement checks by not getting squished, staying fit, learning more about this teriffic sport, and experience more and different rides and interesting people.


----------



## george_da_trog (Feb 12, 2004)

francois said:


> Who:


George, been riding road since 98 or so. Curently riding a blue Bianchi Giro with a mix of Dura Ace and Ultegra parts and Kyrium Elites. Have an old steel lugged frame hanging in the garage that's going to be a fixed gear next season.



> Where:


Patterson, CA. You bay area blokes may know where it is. The Patterson Early Bird Race is held in my home canyon every year. 



> Favorite climbs


Well, favorite is a touchy word. But I've climbed up to Mnt. Hamilton starting from my house. That last 6 miles up the switch backs was a pain, especially since I was already 40 miles into the ride.



> Favorite loops,


Snelling/Hornitos/BearValley/Old Toll/Hornitos/Snelling Old Toll is so rough I'm sure it's where I cracked my carbon fork.

Modesto to Knights Ferry, up Sonora Rd, back on Orange Blossum.... just some nice rollers.

Wed night practice race out of Turlock.



> Goals:


To finish the long loop on the Wed night rides and not get dropped.

george


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*Paul, in Berkeley Hills*

Who- Paul, 48, back riding after a 5+ yr. layoff.
What- A new Specialized Roubaix, the closest thing to a road bike I've had after yrs of touring bikes.
Where- in and around the Berkeley Hills, Orinda, Moraga, anyplace I can get to w/o getting in the car first.
Favorite loop- Wildcat Canyon Rd to the Three Bears loop and back.
Goals- Strictly recreational- lose another 10 pounda and find the time and energy to get up to 100 miles a week.


----------



## *Dude* (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ummmmmmm*

Who:
Today my son said I was "Nick".... So I am "Nick" aka Dude  

Where:
Palo Alto, Gilroy, Los Altos Foothills or down by the resevoirs - Calero, Uvas etc.

Favorite climbs:
Hwy 9 and Mt Hamilton

Favorite loops:
The Mt. Hamilton climb never disappoints. Almaden to Morgan Hill via the reservoirs. And anyone that I can do with my kids....

Goals: race Wente, Mt Hamilton, Giro San Jose, Sea Otter + the velodrome and not die.


----------



## Heisssenberg (Jan 2, 2003)

Who :Jeff Molvik. 
What: I ride a Scattante CFR all stock except the cassette. I'm still agonizing over the saddle. Wearing a white jersey, red Bell Alchera helmet, and blue Nike Hautacams. 
Where : the area around Livermore usually
favorite climbs : the downhill part ^_^ but I usually do Patterson Pass, or up to Del Valle.
Goals: to lose 20 Lbs. and complete a century by the end of the year


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Who: John 
TiSport with Ultegra and a Look HSC3 fork
Been riding thirteen years 

Where: I live in Martinez and have some great rides a short ride from my front door.
Favorite rides: 
Up Franklin Canyon, up McEwen through Crockett, up Cummings Sky Way, Crocket Blvd up McEwen again the other way and back home 


Over Pig Farm, Castro Ranch Rd, San Pablo Dam Reservoir, The Bears over Pig Farm again and home.

Canal Trail to North Gate then up Mt.Diablo. Or to Danville and South Gate and up Mt Diablo.


----------



## sorebut (Nov 21, 2001)

Who:
Arie, riding a '01 Giant OCR1, and have an order for a custom frame (2 more months) 
I am riding for 3 years only, but REALLY riding for one year. Miles to date (since Jan '04) 1100 miles. 

Where:
foot hill is my access road, so you'll find me on short rides (an hour) going up Stevens creek canyon to Mt Eden. On weekends I will typically go Foot hill, junipero, alpine, portola valley, OLH road, skyline, 84 down to woodside, back to postorla valley, to alpine, to arestadero, via los altos hills, Los altos gold course, foot hills, home.. ~50 miles.. this year I will do 2 centuries (at least) Tierra Bella (end of march) and ICare (may 22).
.

Goals: hills hills.. 
I would love to be able to go up page mill and enjoy it.. right now it is still hell..


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Who:
Tim, riding a 2003 black Pinarello Prince SL

Where:
Folsom, Ca, generally doing Lake Natoma laps then up to Beales Point.

Favorite climbs:
Iowa Hill out of Colfax, chomping at the bit to try The Corkscrew at Ralston Power House.

Favorite loops:
Folsom-Auburn-Roseville-Folsom (prefer to climb Indian Hill and descend Folsom-Auburn)
Iowa Hill Loop

Goals: Complete 3 doubles this year, ride a century with 10k climbing, complete 'Worlds Hardest Training Ride' (Iowa Hill loop + Rubicon Loop)


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

Who:
Eddie, Castro Valley/Santa Cruz

What:
2003 Santa Cruz Roadster (apple green)

Where:
Woodside Area after work most days (including an occasional wed ride from Los Altos), and Redwood/Skyline or Palomares most weekends.

Goals:
hmm, I'm doing DeathRide this year, and I suppose it would be nice to do Old La Honda in under 18min soon.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Old thread- found it while digging around looking for local climbs...

Who:
Steve Cooper - Santa Cruz, currently working in Saratoga. Started riding in 72, first custom bike in 75 (cuevas), many pro bikes since then. Former Cat II with CCB until '89 (tyler hamilton was one of our developmental juniors at the time). Attended OTC at Lake Placid. Took 2nd in Massachusetts masters 30+ state road race championship, got my ass kicked at the Bear Mtn. nationals... Want to start racing again this year in masters 45+, just renewed license, as a Cat 3... need more training....

What:
04 Kestrel Evoke, 88(?) Look Hinnault 753, still trying to find my recently stolen 84 DeRosa

Where: A mix of coastal rides, eureka canyon, the crows nest ride saturday mornings, bean creek, bohlman, anything that'll be torture

Goals: Get back into national form in another season or two, many old friends at the masters level i want to race against again...


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*Cool Thread*

Who: Rick (Merlin)
Ride: Merlin( Got my screen name right after I got the bike) Ti- w/ Dura Ace
Where:
Most of my riding is done in the Grass Valley/Nevada City area.

Favorite Climb : Every ride up here has a big climb not sure I have a favorite. Out of this area, It was a blast doing the OLH climb with Francis and his friends last year!
Favorite loops, Cisco grove to donner Summit to Donner lake and back. Not a hard epic ride just fun and beautiful
Goals: I'm an MTB racer who started road riding 3 years ago. I've done 2 road races and plan on doing more, my goal is to get on the Podium in a road race some day


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

Who: John
What: '03 steel coppi
where: Anywhere I can ride to from downtown Mountain View.
Favorite Climb: Mt Hamilton is nice, OlH is good too. 
Goal: To stop getting dropped by my friends on said climbs.


----------



## ricebowls (Jun 11, 2004)

Who: eric

Ride: White GT Edge Cyclocross / Grey SC v-10 / Black Specialized SX

Where: Live in SF. CX lunch rides between Redwood City and Coyote Point or on the trail at Tamarancho or China Camp. Ride my v-10 and SX all over depending on the season.

Favorite Climbs: On the CX OLH, Tamarancho, Mt Tam
Favorite Desents: On the CX any Twisty Steep roads. On the v-10 Northstar or UCSC. 
Favorite loops: Headlands Loop, UCSC, Paradise

Just started riding CX/Road a bit less than a year ago to train for DH but I really dig it now. Hopefully getting a real road bike in the fall and racing crits by next spring but I have to admit racing CX is almost as fun as DH. If anyone wants to get together for some lunch time rides I work near Oracle.


----------



## frank02 (Jun 27, 2002)

*my tales*

Who:
Frank

I ride a red Specalized Allez that I bought after putting 4500 road miles on my mtn bike in a year.

Where:
You'll most often find me riding around Watsonville during lunch and the south San Jose/Morgan Hill/Gilroy on the weekends. I love to ride Mt Hamilton.

Favorite climbs are Mt Hamilton, Coyote Reservoir, Metcalf Rd, Old Mt Madonna, Hazel Dell, and Eureka Canyon.

Favorite loops are San Andreas to the Dell, Uvas Canyon.

Goals: to stay in size 36 pants and under 230#. Do all the passes on the Death Ride my first time.

Did the 585 mile ALC3 ride last year. That was pretty fun.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Who: John Foster, started riding road Feb this year (05)

Ride: 05 Trek Madone 5.2 (postal livery)

Where: Mostly San Joaquin Delta between Stockton and Tracy after work--lots of loops out on the Delta, but my favorite is Mathews Rd/Howard Rd--Tracy blvd--Grant Line Rd--Kassom Rd--Airport Rd--French Camp Rd--Mathews Rd, about 45 miles.

Favorite Hill: no hills out here unless you take the Altamont, but that is a 25 mile ride just to get there.

Goals: get in shape, do 1st Century ride on May 1 (Tour de Cure--Napa Valley), possibly try a Cat 5 race later this year.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Who:
Joe, aka 'Rushfan.' Third year riding after 25 years of high-level soccer and an ACL tear...Got a Specialized Allez for rehab.

Where:
The flat roads of Yolo County out of my house in Woodland. It's great living two blocks from country roads.

Not much into climbing but Cardiac Hill at Lake Berryessa was fun.

Favorite loops, Pleasants Valley Road from Vacaville to Winters, country roads from Woodland to Davis to Winters to Woodland (Roads 25-95-Putah Creek Road-88-29-West)

Goals: Ride 150 days this year, Napa Valley Century in August, Foxy Fall Classic in October.


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

*Me*

Henndo aka Henning

Never thought in a million years I would get into road cycling. In the last 9 months it has become a major obsession. I'm waiting on the delivery of my Trek Madone 5.2 SL which should arrive in Mid May. I've been riding my bike since I was a wee lil lad and I've been MTBing for the last 3 years.

Ride mostly in the Concord and Contra Costa County area. I also like to ride up and around Mt. Diablo and the Marin Headlands. 

My goals are to ride, rest and repeat...for life.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Napa, Solano, Contra Costa Rider*

Who:
Bill. Riding either a pink 2002 Cannondale (geared for climbing), or a black 2005 Cannondale. Often adorned in gaudy yellow and red "Benicia Bicycle Club" regalia. But I have now added the RBR jersey and shorts to my wardrobe.

Where:
Rides span a 50 mile radius covering Solano, Contra Costa, and Napa counties. Cities (towns) include Benicia, Fairfield, Suisun City, Cordelia, Napa, Vallejo, Martinez, El Sobrante, and Pinole. Our club rides on Tues, Thurs, Sat, and Sun, hammering on the Sat ride.

Favorite climbs: Hwy 121 over Mt. George (though car drivers are very hostile), Hwy 128 to Lake Berryessa, and Alhambra Road ("Pig Farm hill") + Bear Creek Road ("the Bears")

Favorite loops: Start in Benicia. North on Lopes Road (680 frontage road) to Green Valley Road to Rockville Road to Suisun Valley Road through Gordon Valley, and back on Wooden Valley Road. This is our Sat ride - 65 miles and about 2500 feet of climbing

And. Benicia to Vallejo, over the Carquinez Bridge, to Cummins Skyway to Franklin Canyon Road to Alhambra Valley Road to Bear Creek Road to San Pablo Dam Road to Castro Ranch Road, and back on Alhambra Valley Road. This is our Tues ride - 80 miles and 5300 feet of climbing

Goals: Finish the Death Ride in a respectable time, do the Mt. Diablo Challenge, and fare far better in next year's Briones Team Time Trial


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

this is an old post but it seems to have been given new life, here we go:

Who - Chris. I started riding on the road a little less than two years ago as a new diversion from only riding the trails. I did not expect to like it, but I have now found that I crave it. I enjoy climbing and seeing improvment in my ability over time, even though I am probably not that fast up the slopes

Riding a black Giant TCR and a Giant NRS Air on the dirt. 

Where: you will find me in the Los Altos, Palo Alto Woodside area.

Favorite Climbs: Monte Bello Road, and Old La Honda and pretty much any of the other ones in that general area

Goals - for this year, too many. I am planning on competing in a half dozen XC mountain bike races, and I will be hitting the road as well competing in my first official road races and maybe an mountainb bike endurance event. Other goals included climbing montebello road in under 33 mintues and breaking the magic 20 minute barrier up OLH. Oh and I will be doing the Aids Life Cycle ride with my better half, my butt hurts just thinking about the 585 miles.


----------



## platypus (Mar 26, 2005)

Who: Neil
What: Cervelo Soloist
Where: Los Altos/Mt View/Palo Alto/Woodside area
Climb: I'm learning to love OLH (but it's tough love)
Goals: Lose weight, get back into shape after 10 years of 12oz curls, get up OLH in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Who: Ted. Just started riding again last summer. Riding either a black/yellow Colnago or a Red Pinarello.

Where: I just moved to Mt. Hamilton. During the good weather, some co-workers and I bop around Los Altos and up Taaffe Wednesdays during the lunch hour. On weekends I try to join one of the local group rides. Chatted with Eric Wohlberg late last summer during the Spectrum Ride. Nice guy and I was honored to have been crushed by a pro!

Favorite climbs: None. I'm a sprinter, I hate climbs.

Favorite loops: Whatever loop I'm doing next.

Goals: For '05, I plan to do several centuries, Mt. Diablo Challenge, and a couple of flat crits.


----------



## Equakesfan (Feb 28, 2005)

Who: Lloyd. I started riding in October because I can't play soccer anymore (knees similiar to 'Rushfan') . I haven't rode a bike seriously since before I got my drivers license, but I'm hooked now and ride whenever I can.

What: '98? Specialized Hardrock. Looking for a new bike.

Where: Evergreen (southeast SJ). 

Favorite climbs: Quimby Road, not my favorite desent however. I crashed on Quimby and got to go for a helicopter ride I don't remember.

Favorite loops: Up Quimby. Down Mount Hamilton Rd..

Goals: Climb Mount Hamilton (done), Commute to work, do a century, get under 160#, get a new bike.

When you pass a guy in an Earthquakes (or US National team) soccer jersey in San Jose, say 'Hi', it's probably me.


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*RE: Roll Please*

Who: Jay aka Squizzle, riding a silver & black Orbea Onix, based out of Rocklin, CA 

I've only been riding road for about 4 months, but I absolutely love it. Like others, I swore I would never get a road bike. Mountain biking is my passion, but now that I've discovered road biking, it's the best of both worlds.

Where: Usually riding the foothills out of Rocklin, Lincoln, Loomis, Newcastle & Auburn. Occasional commute on the American River Bike Trail. You'll also find me on the Spin City Group Ride on Saturday mornings. Meet at Peet's Coffe in Roseville @7:45AM.

Favorite climbs: Old La Honda (when I'm visinting in-laws in Palo Alto), Ridge Road, Baxter Grade.

Favorite loops: Out of Lincoln, Old Virginia Town Rd, Gold Hill Rd, Baxter Grade, Mt. Vernon Rd, Auburn Folsom Rd, King Rd, Sierra College Blvd, home.

Goals: training for the Sierra Century, and to be a stronger mountain biker.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Equakesfan said:


> Who: Lloyd. I started riding in October because I can't play soccer anymore (knees similiar to 'Rushfan') . I haven't rode a bike seriously since before I got my drivers license, but I'm hooked now and ride whenever I can.
> 
> What: '98? Specialized Hardrock. Looking for a new bike.
> 
> ...


Cool name! So, what do you think of the team this year? It's going to be a tough year unless the defense gets their act together...I come down for 8 games a year and post on BigSoccer as We Were Cut.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*re: Roll*

Who: Bill, been riding for many years, was a S.F. bike messenger long ago, and have done some loaded touring in the U.S. and Europe. Tried a little track and road racing last year and loved it

Where: Inland Mendocino Co, also ride in Sonoma Co. often. Main bikes are a Tommasini Super Prestige and a Soma Rush fixed gear.

Favorite local ride: Ukiah-Comptche loop via Orr Springs Rd.

Goals: Move to Portland OR where there is a huge cycling/racing scene and an excellent velodrome...the local club died years ago and the local race team is down to two members and on the verge of extinction. Tried to revive the club via a rides web group and a web page but there was very little interest....


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

OK, this is as good a place as any for my 1,000 post...
Where:
I live in Marin, grew up here racing for a local team and have been riding here for over 25 years. 
What:
Currently riding an Interloc Impala with Duracci 9sp gear and Bonty Racelites. It was a way to get into a modern bike on a budget financed by selling my old Super Record parts and Pinarello frame on Ebay. It's my 12th steel bike and only my second non-Italian bike.

Favorite climb is Mt. Tam. I do it every week from one approach or another and sometimes twice a week. Amazing that the biggest climb in the north bay only rates as a Cat 2 climb in the tour.

Loops: There are many... Paradise Drive with Strawberry Point added is a 35 miler from my house and a perfect early morning ride before work. My regular Sunday group loop is Nicasio Res with Bear Valley/Point Reyes Station added in. The favorite is the Marshall loop, 65 miles total with around 3,500 feet, including the 900ft Marshall Wall. The view from the top is fantastic and one of my favorites.

Goals: Not many for this year. I'm leading our RBR team of 6 in the Tour de Cure in two week and doing the Marin Double Metric in August. I did all my doubles last summer but might try for a Triple Crown in '06 along with the Deathride (done it 3 times so far) and the Son of Deathride thrown in for good measure. Time and family allowing of course... I might try and run a marathon as well, it's one of those things I told myself I would always do, even though I hate running.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*My old San Jose rides...*

I started riding in 1974 at the ripe old age of 32. I lived in San Jose near Meridian and Foxworthy. My daily ride was usually to head up Hicks Rd (either side) or trek out to Calero and watch the boats. My oldest son lives in San Jose. A few years ago I house sat for he and his wife while they were in Hawaii. I did a lot of riding on Foothill Expressway. I probably saw more cyclists on Foothill Expressway then a whole years of riding up here in the foothills above Auburn. I also found Montebello Road, good climb, no traffic. 

I'm retired so I just head out my door and see what happens, I seldom plan a ride. I can head up from my place in Christian Valley to Colfax, Rollins Lake, Alta, or Iowa Hill Rd (down to the river and back up), I made it once to the town of Iowa Hill, but it was tough. Or I can head out to Old Foreshill Rd, or Foresthill Rd itself to the town of Foresthill. I do most of my riding Mon-Saturday and might see a couple of cyclists. During the winter I might not see anyone on a bike. During the weekends if I get out early (7:00 AM) the roads are mine.


----------

